# Hermanns setup



## Paige Lewis (May 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just thought i would share some photos of my little Jimmy's indoor setup.


----------



## chadk (May 13, 2010)

Very nice. What is the container? Some kind of plastic bin?


----------



## Paige Lewis (May 13, 2010)

Thank you! The three containers are actually cat litter trays, they make it very easy to clean out and i have another three spare so that when i am cleaning him out i can just swap the other three in straight away, the base is a table top enclosure with perspex that line the inner edges, i got the design off of the tortoise trust website.


----------



## Isa (May 13, 2010)

Very nice  I really like the enclosure!


----------



## ChiKat (May 13, 2010)

I LOVE IT!! It looks really nice! Jimmy's a lucky little tort  He has his own little forest.
Where did you get those wooden stick bridge things?


----------



## Paige Lewis (May 13, 2010)

Thanks! I got those stick bridges from a pet section in a garden centre, i live in Germany and almost every pet shop or pet section in garden shops sells them in various different sizes, they are great things, i love that they can be bent into different shapes.


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 13, 2010)

THAT IS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY COOL!


----------



## mightyclyde (May 13, 2010)

I like the concept! It looks easy to clean, too, by lifting out the seperate boxes. Thanks for sharing!


----------

